# 20A For Sale S/W Missouri



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

Selling older home Lawrence Co. Missouri between Joplin and Springfield, Home needs some work as I began to remodel but health stopped my plans. 20acres fenced,7acres wooded, stocked pond, barn/hayshed,on blacktop, 3 miles to town, I have a mobile home on property which I could leave up to 9 months so the home could be finished.
2/3 bedrooms, 1 bath, large family room, country kitchen $89900.00
Currently listed with Re/Max Properties (Aurora,MO) listing 809915 agent "Ginni" 417-737-0467 or owner Glenn 417-476-2978 you can also pm me.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

There was a reply to my post but sorry to say I could not receive it do to a server error. The sender's name started with a "K" please repost or send me your contact information and I will get back to you. Again there was an error on system, many posts were lost, I will follow up with request.

Thank You 
Glenn


----------



## Kyled85 (Mar 24, 2008)

That was me 

I was just asking for some more detailed info. Specifically what needs to be done to the house/property and also if you had more pictures.

Thanks in advance,

Kyle


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

Kyle,

The land needs to have some trees and limbs cleaned up from the ice storm and the woods need to be mowed. Most of the fence is new part of it needs to be put back in place due to windfalls. If I were able it would only take afew hours to drive a few posts and reset the wire.

The house was originally built on a rock footing, and then a modern kitchen, bedroom, and bath were added in the 50's. The home was just lived in, so I began to strip it to
install new plumbing and fixtures in the kitchen and bath.
I also started to remove the floor in old part of home to replace some of the joists. This was two years ago, I had health problem shortly after I began work so house has been setting. We have been running cattle on it.
The house needs work to be lived in, you are welcome to inspect it. This is reason I would leave mobile home as a temporary thing. 

Sorry I dont have any photos other than what are on the realty site.

Glenn


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

I had an inquiry as to selling/splittig this property and the price, yes I would split it there are several ways to do it so the split would determine price.

Glenn


----------

